
Microsoft brings git support to its CodePlex hosting service - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/#!/microsoft/news/2012/03/microsoft-brings-git-support-to-its-codeplex-hosting-service.ars
======
cicero
I hope support for git continues to improve for Windows. Git Extensions is not
bad, and works well for me, but I imagine it's still strange enough to put off
developers that don't have _nix experience. I love_ nix, but Windows is a
reality in my life, so I am happy when I see good tools move to Windows.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Yes, Windows developers with a very Windowy lineage of experience (something
like DBase -> FoxPro -> Delphi/VB -> C#) don't get Unix tools at all. Someone
could make a lot of money on a Windows git tool done right.

~~~
bunderbunder
There's a big part of me that wants to say, "It's already been done. It's
called TortoiesHg."

All the usual Mercurial command-line goodness, plus some very well-done
Windows shell extensions. The biggest downside is that there just doesn't seem
to be a good 3-way merge tool for Windows. Well, that and it doesn't enjoy
Git's brand recognition.

~~~
WayneDB
SmartGIT is not bad either and it includes a decent three way merge tool.

------
ryanoneill
I wonder how much this was directly influenced by Phil Haack (@haacked)
leaving Microsoft to go work at Github.

~~~
vyrotek
Maybe a little. The request to support Git was opened back in Nov 2008. [1] I
bet Scott Gu helped as well. He's very supportive of Open Source and I feel
the reason we see Node on Azure and various Microsoft projects on git. As a
.Net developer myself, I've very excited to see this!

[1] <http://codeplex.codeplex.com/workitem/19723>

------
tbone47
I'm curious as to whether they have __nix or Windows servers at Codeplex. I've
tried to setup a git server on Windows and it was ridiculously complicated
compared to __nix

~~~
ww520
It is. Needs ssh server and whatnot. I ended up just creating a share and git
pull/push into it as local files.

------
sho_hn
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3741776>

------
datashaman
Talk about late to the party. LOL .

